# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Večernji list - dojenje u javnosti

## Luna Rocco

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/news...63799/index.do

Evo nas opet.  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Vezani linkovi:

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/news...63812/index.do

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/news...63811/index.do

----------


## Romina

:Heart:

----------


## mamuška

bravo Luna, brza si!!!
 :Heart:  

na večernjaku je rasprava krenula...

----------


## anchi

Bravo Lunaaaaaa i Kaleb!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ivanna

Bravo!
 :Klap:

----------


## oka

Svaka čast, vi ste pravi aktivisti!

----------


## Ivček

:Klap:

----------


## marta

bolje da nisam citala komentare...   :Mad:

----------


## andrea

:Klap:   za vas

 :Klap:   za "profinjenu gospođu"

----------


## željka

Bravo za vas  :Klap:   ali komentari :shock:

----------


## leonisa

:Heart:   predivni ste!!!!

----------


## leonisa

Anjica   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Luna predivni ste!!   :Heart:  

A komentari su, na žalost, baš onakvi kakve sam i očekivala.. :/

----------


## mamuška

> Anjica


bravo za Vukovarce!!  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

sve 5+   :Grin:  ...

nego - zašto nisu slikali i konobara?   :Laughing:

----------


## Nice

Bravo za mame, a po komentarima se nažalost vidi tko se sve doselio u metropolu  :Mad:  ...nažalost mentalitet  im je ostao.... baš žalosno

----------


## MalaSirena

Anjica i Luna  :D  :D 

A na komentare sam se iznervirala totalno, bolje da ih nisam niti čitala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pujica

baš ste mi super  :D

----------


## anek

Predivni ste   :Heart:  
A konobar je dno-dna   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Profinjena gospođa je super, a komentari...pa to sam i očekivala, s tim da ipak ima i među njima normalnih što me veseli   :Wink:

----------


## Tiwi

Prekrasna fotka. A meni je zapravo drago da ljudi bas i nemaju neki veliki problem s dojenjem u javnosti. Mislim, budimo realni, na svaku ce se temu naci i oni "pametnjakovici" koji ce biti protiv, ali glavno da se mi dojilje ne moramo skrivati ili bojati jer bi nam netko mogao prici i izvrijedjati nas ili nesto slicno. 

Ili smo ih senzibilizirali ili sam ja otupila u ovih godinu i sitno   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Najbolji je ovaj što uspoređuje obavljanje nužde i dojenje   :Laughing:  
On stvarno ima problem!

A komentari su, uglavnom, super.
Ovih nekoliko su - neuspjeli pokušaji.

Bravo Luna i anjice (šteta što nema i vukovarske sličice)!

----------


## ana.m

Luna prekrasni ste, ali me stvarno razljutilo nekoliko komentara. I kaj fakat netko moće biti takva debi..... da zove policiju radi remečenja javnog reda i mira. Ili da tjera ženu u zahod. Mislim   :Evil or Very Mad: . Jedva čekam da rodim i krenem dojiti svuda uokolo  :D , neka mi se samo netko nešto usudi reći.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Gulp...Je li netko vidio tiskano izdanje? Javlja mi dragi da smo preko cijele naslovnice :shock:  :shock:

----------


## anjica

> Gulp...Je li netko vidio tiskano izdanje? Javlja mi dragi da smo preko cijele naslovnice :shock:  :shock:


jeste  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

...Mladić u dokonoj šetnji posrnuo je i umalo pao zagledavši se...

ovaj je fora, stalno mi je u mislima  :Laughing:  

 :D bravo cure i velike bebe!!!

----------


## apricot

> *Gulp*...Je li netko vidio tiskano izdanje? Javlja mi dragi da smo preko cijele naslovnice :shock:  :shock:


a, kao, nisi to htjela?!  :Aparatic:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Gulp*...Je li netko vidio tiskano izdanje? Javlja mi dragi da smo preko cijele naslovnice :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> a, kao, nisi to htjela?!


Moram malo glumiti  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

cccccccc moram do kioska danas  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> za vas
> 
>   za "profinjenu gospođu"


 :D 

A ostalim "naprednim" tipovima koji su ostavili komentar u kojem predlazu zahod i slicna mjesta gdje bi djecica trebala papati porucujem: odi TI rucati u klozet   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pepi

Skener na Plavom radiju-upravo završio!

Komentar Skenera: mame, samo dojite bilo gdje i bilo kada, jer majčino mlijeko je najzdravije i glad ne pita mjesto i vrijeme!

----------


## apricot

Skener nas uvijek podržava   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mene su komentari u stvari skroz ugodno iznenadili - naravno da ima primitivaca, ali ako obratite pažnju, više od pola komentara podržava dojenje na javnom mjestu, čak misle kako je to predivan čin. Mislila sam da će takvi biti rijetki, baš mi je drago. :D

----------


## leonisa

> Mene su komentari u stvari skroz ugodno iznenadili - naravno da ima primitivaca, ali ako obratite pažnju, više od pola komentara podržava dojenje na javnom mjestu, čak misle kako je to predivan čin. Mislila sam da će takvi biti rijetki, baš mi je drago. :D


da, ja sam bas sinoc citala i ako zanemarim neubrojive, odlicna reakcija!! :D

----------


## seni

luna   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

jako ste zgodni   :Kiss:

----------


## mendula

Baš sam zadivljena da je na naslovnici VLa majka koja doji dijete u javnosti. I da su svi popratni članci ZA dojenje, u javnosti i inače. Naglašavam, na naslovnici!  :D 

Bilo bi još bolje da je u popratnom člančiću o statistici javnom mnijenja, uz ovo 


> Porazno je i što 64 posto vjeruje da velik broj majki nema dovoljno mlijeka za dojenje, jer medicinski je utvrđeno da samo pet posto majki opravdano ne može dojiti.


još naglašeno da to nije krivnja majki, nego loša podrška i slaba informiranost liječnika, medicinskih i patronažnih sestara. Važno je to napomenuti jer je u NJIHOVOJ NEKOMPETENTNOSTI najveći problem. Na ovaj način propagiranje dojenja ispada slijepo napucavanje krivnje majkama koje nisu dojile. Kao što znamo, na tom nesporazumu trošimo puno energije, umjesto da je možemo usmjeriti na informiranje.

Eto nikad zadovoljna.  :Wink:      Ej, na naslovnici!!!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## apricot

može li netko skenirati tu naslovnicu?

----------


## AdioMare

Bravo cure i Kaleb!
Za mnoge stvari kod nas treba još puno vode proteći, tako i za prihvaćanje dojenja u javnosti kao, najprirodnije stvari na svijetu.
Dojeće mame su te koje se ne smiju dati smesti.

Žao mi je što nema fotke iz Vukovara, a ova iz Zagreba je fe-no-me-nalna!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Prije sam vidjela naslovnicu nego ovo na forumu, pa reko Ma je li to LR? :shock: 

Bravo, Luna i Anjica!

----------


## aries24

bravo cure i kaleb, udrimo cicom po hrvatskoj!!!

----------

Super! Super! :D 

A sad priznajte tko je bila "profinjena gospođa"...   8)

----------


## AdioMare

> A sad priznajte tko je bila "profinjena gospođa"...   8)


Da, da!!!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Cure  :Heart:  
Ja bi samo htjela reci da ovakve incidente ne treba smatrati iskljucivo divotom hrvatskog mentaliteta. 
I ovdje sam na jednom forumu prije cca godinu i po citala da je mama bila zamoljena ne dojiti u restoranu jedne becke Kike (salon namjestaja) jer kao ometa ostale dok rucaju. :/  (iako, mm je kasnije komentirao da je konobarica vjerovatno bila netko sa podrucja ex yu  :Rolling Eyes:  )
Ne znam sta je bilo kasnije s tim jer su ovdje manje vise svi prijateljski nastrojeni prema dojiljama i bebama. A izdvojenih losih primjera uvijek se nadje.

----------


## irena2

:D 

omjer komentara za i protiv me ugodno iznenadio

----------


## anjica

ja obožavam paralelu sex u javnosti i dojenje u javnosti  :Rolling Eyes:  

nisam odolila ne spomenuti platnene pelene  :Grin:  
a moja slika, katastrofa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Prihonja

Ovako, nisam skuzila da je to nasa *Luna*. Ma way to go girl!!!
Jutros MM zove i kaze vidi ovo na Vecernjakovom portalu...ma znate sta, uvijek komentiram sebi u brk, al ovo je degutantno kakvi se clanci objavljuju odnosno gdje mi zivimo   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Znate sta, ja se svaki dan setkam po Trsatu u Rijeci i dojim svog malisana gdi god treba   :Heart:  , uopce se ne libim dignut majcu...prvih mjesec dana sam cak stavljala tetru, al sad mi to ne pada na pamet...ma nek mi samo netko sto dobaci. Seljacine.
Cure, inace nisam takva, al pored kriminalaca, silovatelja... i inih pojavnosti u nasem amoralnom drustvu, idu prozivati nas koje najprirodnije hranimo nase   :Saint:  
*Luna i Kaleb*, jos jednom   :Kiss:  u ime svih nas....

----------


## Linda

Naši borci. 
Volimo vas.  :Heart:

----------


## Riana

> bravo cure i kaleb, udrimo cicom po hrvatskoj!!!


  :Laughing:  
jel ovo poziv na neko mobilizaciju?   8)

----------


## Tonja_1

slušala sam skener na plavom jutros i nabacila veliki smajl kada sam čula o kome se radia a sada mi je sveki donijela večernjak
koja naslovnica!!
bravo luna i kaleb   :Kiss:  
komentare ne komentiram jer ih više ne želim slušati

koji apsurd, a meni je uvijek neugodno u javnosti napraviti bočicu i hraniti ribeka, samo što se ne pokrijem preko glave jer zamišljam kako si misle gle ju nije htjela/željela/mogla dojiti i stalno imam potrebu govoriti da sam se stvarno trudila... sramota za jednu naciju...

----------


## momtobe

Mene iznenadilo toliko negativnih komentara jer nikad nisam doživjela da me netko krivo pogledao dok smo dojili vani...

Luna, super izgledaš!

----------


## Dia

:D  super ste

ovi komentari su me bas sokirali  :shock:  covjece pa gdje mi zivimo
ja nazalost ne dojim pa se ne susrecem sa time, pa to je prestrasno, zapravo zalosno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> koji apsurd, a meni je uvijek neugodno u javnosti napraviti bočicu i hraniti ribeka, samo što se ne pokrijem preko glave jer zamišljam kako si misle gle ju nije htjela/željela/mogla dojiti i stalno imam potrebu govoriti da sam se stvarno trudila... sramota za jednu naciju...


Vjerojatno bi i u tvom slučaju bilo negativnih komentara...Ljudi se UVIJEK nalaze pozvanima komentirati bilo što, samo da drobe - evo ti apsurdnog primjera od neki dan, šetamo prijateljica čiji mali ima dudu i Kaleb koji je nema i ja i neki tip prvo uleti malom od frendice i čupa mu dudu iz usta uz riječi "ma što će ti duda, tako velik dečko, bacit ću ti dudu!", a onda se okrene Kalebu "a gdje je tvoja duda, mama ti ne da dudicu!".

Mislim :shock:  :shock: 

Doduše i ja naglas i ne baš pristojno komentiram uvijek istu situaciju - kad vidim dijete u autu bez sjedalice, u maminom krilu, između siceva, na prednjem sjedalu...I to namjeravam raditi i dalje.

----------


## dorotea24

> ja obožavam paralelu sex u javnosti i dojenje u javnosti  
> 
> nisam odolila ne spomenuti platnene pelene  
> a moja slika, katastrofa


a joj anjice tek sada vidim onaj topic gdje si me pozvala da dođem u vukovar s tobom  :Grin:  ja napisala i zaboravila na taj topic....a eto mogli smo patrik i ja doći na jedno dojeće putovanje slavonijom  :Laughing:

----------


## choko

Ma predivni ste  :Heart:  
Tako smo prije dva -tri dana dosli u park jer sam trebala nahraniti Nou i dozivjela mogu reci ugodno iskustvo jer su bila djeca u pitanju.
Decki ,mozda prvi osnovne su igrali nogomet i gol im je bila klupa na koju smo mi sijeli ,pa nas je golman dosao upozoriti da im smetamo i da odemo na drugu klupu.Nas razgovor sa par metara udaljine su promatrale dvije uciteljice.Moja sestra je pitala "golmana" ako mozemo nahraniti Nou pa da mao pricekaju na sto je on odusevljeno obavijestio cijelu ekipu vikajuci:"decki ovo vise nije gol jer beba mora jesti"!
Naravno da su svi  u parku pogledali u nas i prasnuli u smijeh.Meni je taj mali bio presladak...a i ostalih 15 koji su se okupili da vide bebu koja mora jesti na njihovom golu.Kada su shvatili da ce Noa cikiti su uz veliku znatizelju i malo srama ipak zamolili da odemo na neku drugu klupu koja se "oslobodila".To je malo naljutilo njihovu uciteljicu koja se "umijesala" u razgovor i rekla da ih moze biti sram...
Mi smo otisli na drugu klupu jer je ipak nama lakse nego njima seliti nogometnu ekipu.Kada smo odlazili smo se pozdravili i mogu reci da su mi taj dan ucinili jos suncanijim ...bili su tako slatki i bilo im je jaaako zanimljivo sto beba sada mora cikiti ali bez i malo predrasuda koje dozivljavamo od odraslih ...

----------


## ajam

Bravo, bravo, bravo!!!!!!
Tek sam sad pročitala tekst i odmah sam znala da moram na rodin forum čestitati i baciti komentar! 
Meni je gušt gledati prijatelje kako se uzvrpolje dok dojim  :Grin:  
a kako će ljudi drugačije shvatiti da je dojenje prirodno i normalno, ako ih malo ne podučimo!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## buby

:Kiss:  super ste mi!  kolega na poslu mi je skrenuo pažnju na vas, skoro sam zaboravila, blam 
a komentari  :Rolling Eyes:  ; da ima nas svakakvih

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Ma bravo za hrabre openminded mame i njihove bebe!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap:  
Luna i Kalebe prekokrasni ste, na naslovnici kad sam vas vidjela odma ste mi uljepšali dan! Tak treba!!!!!!!!!  :Naklon:  
Ja svoju princezu dojim bilo kad i bilo gdje i baš me boli dupe kaj ko misli  :Razz:  
 By the way, kaj ti piše na majici Luna,jel neka fora parola?!

----------


## znatizeljna

*Cure i dečko, svaka čast!!!!!*

Svako malo pogledam stranice večernjeg i ne vjerujem komentarima (iako ih ima i hrpa pozitivnih).
Grozno je što ima takvih primitivaca koji se nalaze prozvanima djeliti svoje mišljenje (pokušavala sam odgovoriti messerschmidtu, ali javlja neku grešku sa serverom). Uspoređivanje 'nagona' dojenja i pišanja....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sad bi rekla nešto prosto, ali tu ima djece...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> By the way, kaj ti piše na majici Luna,jel neka fora parola?!


To je majica s prošlogodišnjeg Motovuna, zezantske parole-parafraze bontona...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ovdje se ne govori o ponašanju djeteta već matere koja ide po vani, kojoj fale kafići, sjedenje u njima, valjda škicanje frajera! A što mlada mati ima sjediti po kafanama? I to sa djetetom koje ima potrebu stalnoga hranjenja?


Ahahahahaha, vrišt od smijeha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Komentari su urnebesni, ja mislim da se to netko zeza, pa ne može netko biti toliko glup? 8)

----------


## rokobj

:Heart:

----------


## inga

Odlicna tema, samo neka se pise o dojenju. Luna Rocco, anjice   :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

> koji apsurd, a meni je uvijek neugodno u javnosti napraviti bočicu i hraniti ribeka, samo što se ne pokrijem preko glave jer zamišljam kako si misle gle ju nije htjela/željela/mogla dojiti i stalno imam potrebu govoriti da sam se stvarno trudila... sramota za jednu naciju...


čitaš mi misli... od riječi do riječi

----------


## leonisa

sramota da majci treba biti neugodno. u bilo kojem slucaju, situaciji.

----------


## Olivija

Luna  i Anjice :D

----------


## lara01

Luna i Anjice  :Heart:  

Jel ovo prva Rodina naslovnica poslije Maksimira?
Prekrasna je :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Lunaaaaaaaaaaa  i Anjiceeeee :D 
Procitala upravo u Vecernjem!!! Divni ste mi   :Heart:  

Jedva cekam pridruziti vam se u dojenju u javnosti   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

:D   :Heart:  

kako lijepa naslovnica  :Kiss:

----------


## anchi

Hoće li netko skenirati naslovnicu??? Pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzz!  :Bouncing:

----------


## mimazg

Bravo Luna i Anjice!  :Heart:  Treba dojenja biti što više pa nek se zgraža tko god hoće!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## barakuda

Komentari (oni negativni) su koma...strasno je kako primitivnih ljudi ima, a onaj konobar iz kafica  :shock: ...Sad bi bilo super da sljedeci puta kad se nadjete cure iz Zagreba i okoline sa bebicama, da odete bas u taj kafic i onako coporativno izvedete performans....mislim da bi jadnicak pobjegao glavom bez obzira...kao u onom filmu kad ljude u gradu ganja veeeelika sisa!! Ne znam kako se zvao film...ma nije ni bitno..

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sve što ste oduvijek željeli znati o seksu, a niste se usudili pitati - Woody Allen. 8)

----------


## barakuda

Da, bast taj!!  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Predivni ste!  :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------

> Gulp...Je li netko vidio tiskano izdanje? Javlja mi dragi da smo preko cijele naslovnice :shock:  :shock:


upravo listam vecernji (malo kasnim, da  :Smile:  ) i poznata mi ova na naslovnici odnekud  :Smile:  bas ste fora  :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

...i meni ste super..a Kaleb je taaaako sladak.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Roko_mama

Luna, Anjice, predivni ste  :Heart:

----------


## MARIE

bravo   :Klap:

----------


## visibaba

cure i decko predivni ste  :Heart:  




> Hoće li netko skenirati naslovnicu??? Pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzz!


evo ja sam skenirala, sad samo recite dal da to uploadam negdje ili jos bolje, posaljem na mail?

----------


## leonisa

mozes uploadati na http://imageshack.us/ on ce prikazati veeeliku sliku za razliku od ostalih  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

ok, evo naslovnica
btw, ne stane mi bas cijela naslovnica u skener pa je ovo samo najvazniji dio  :Wink: 

a stavila sam i clanak, nadam se da ne smeta
clanak1 clanak2

----------


## leonisa

evo i Anje i anjice!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Cure prekrasne ste i vi i mali sisavci!  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sporni konobar je na trećoj maloj sličici. 8)

----------


## ana.m

Pa to je neki fosil, a ja mislila cijelo vrijeme mladi dečko.   :Laughing:  . A vidiš mu na faci da je neki primitivac.   :Razz:

----------


## Leta

:D pozdrav nemajci *Luni* koja kafeniše sve u 16 usprkos tome što joj dijete ima potrebu stalnog hranjenja, a mene još uvijek šije u postovima za deseterostruko   :Grin:  
Kad ćemo opalit masovnu scenu s gladnom nejačadi u centru grada da sve primitivce odjednom-kolektivno strefi kap? Pa smo ih se riješili ... Ni ja se ne sramim cica (naime, sad kad dojim - konačno ih imam) 
 :Love:  curama javnim dojilicama!

----------


## Irchi

Čudi me reakcija na forumu gay.hr (OT, joj kad bi nam dali sve one smaliće koji tamo postoje  8) ). Očekivala sam da će reakcije tamo biti puuuuuno pozitivnije, a kad ono:
http://www.gay.hr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=67391
Stvarno je nevjerojatno kako ljudi reagiraju na dojenje. 
Ja sam za akciju, da se skupimo i dojimo svi pod Banom. Tko je za?

----------


## Luna Rocco

E, ovo me je fakat šokiralo. Mislila sam da će od svih skupina bar oni znati koliko je odvratna zatucanost i netolerancija, a kad tamo...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sad sam sve pročitala. Prema tim komentarima, ovi s portala Večernjaka su mila majka. 

Katastrofa.

----------


## Leta

Odustala sam na pola . I ja sam očekivala malo šire vidike tamo... a ono bljuzg i zbrlj.
Ja sam za jedno kolektivno nacicavanje vani. Samo mi dajte malo vremena da se organiziramo... 
OT, ali kolica mrzimo, a u marami smo znojni u roku keks... smislit ću valjda kako da potegnemo do grada bez prehlađivanja i trauma.

----------


## Irchi

> E, ovo me je fakat šokiralo. Mislila sam da će od svih skupina bar oni znati koliko je odvratna zatucanost i netolerancija, a kad tamo...


Pa zato sam i ostala  :shock:, a oni koji gay populaciju osuđuju i smatraju "nenormalnima" su netoleratne seljačine i primitivci. A gle sad njih. Stvarno kako ljudi mogu biti dvolični. Uh  :Evil or Very Mad:  !
Znači Leta i ja idemo na skupno nacicavanje. Ima li još hrabrih dobrovoljki   :Grin:  ?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Odvratno, odvratno, odvratno. Pročitajte do kraja, bit ćete obogaćene za stvarno divna iskustva npr. da majke na poslu imaju privilegije samo zato što im je nešto ispalo iz pi*ke...Doslovce.

Po prvi put mi treba onaj smajlić koji bljuje.

----------


## djuma

vidis, a mene uopste ne iznenedjuju
ovakvi komentari gay populacije.
pa oni ne vole zene,
samim tim i zenske grudi.
u bilo kakvom kontekstu.
i oni su muski, ali za razliku od strejt muskih
kojima zenske grudi raspaljuju strasti,
ovima verovatno izazivaju gadjenje.
pa cak i dok hrane dete.
luna, ti i tvoj mali ste predivni!   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ocekuju toleranciju a sami ju nisu spremni pruziti. Tuzno  :/

----------


## zebra

:Kiss: 
ja vidjeh večernji u trambaju, obzirom da ste prek cijele naslovnice, pomislih ja: nije valjda neki škandal. kaj su sad jadnoj ženi napravili? al nisam stigla kupit svoj večernjak pa sam do sad brinula za potencijalno ugroženu dojilju    :Laughing:  
 s vremenom će prestat ljudi padat po cesti. svaka čast! i krasna vam je fotka!

----------


## ana.m

> Ocekuju toleranciju a sami ju nisu spremni pruziti. Tuzno  :/


Da, baš sam je nešto ovako htjela napisati. Sad mi se još više g...!   :Sad:

----------


## Riana

ma ko ih šiša!


glavno da se mi razumijemo i dajemo podršku jedne i jedni drugima  :Love:

----------


## Rhea

> ma ko ih šiša!
> 
> 
> glavno da se mi razumijemo i dajemo podršku jedne i jedni drugima


ma baš!

----------


## znatizeljna

Tko je spominjao grupno nacicavanje?
Ja se javljam....akcija: Dajte im (da )sisu!

----------


## MGrubi

> vidis, a mene uopste ne iznenedjuju
> ovakvi komentari gay populacije.
> pa oni ne vole zene,
> samim tim i zenske grudi.
> u bilo kakvom kontekstu.
> i oni su muski, ali za razliku od strejt muskih
> kojima zenske grudi raspaljuju strasti,
> ovima verovatno izazivaju gadjenje.
> pa cak i dok hrane dete.


a šta nema lezbijki na tom forumu?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja ne rezoniram kao djuma pa mi to objašnjenje nije prihvatljivo.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Odnosno, što sam htjela reći: i na Rodinom forumu ima svakojekakvih mišljenja koja nisu stavovi Udruge, no kad god se potegla neka rasprava o homoseksualizmu svi netolerantni stavovi bili su brisani ili editirani ili su bar opomenuti članovi koji su ih iznosili. *Ja se s tim apsolutno slažem, no očekivala bih tako nešto i na njihovom forumu - a kad tamo, većina ih je dala krajnje gnjusne komentare*. To je ono što mene žalosti.

----------


## maria71

mene ti komentari ne čude

btw nitko od njih nije ni vidio ženu koja doji u javnosti,jer da je,ne bi pisao nebuloze o golim cicama koje poskakuju na vjetru

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam zgrožena (i to je blaga riječ)
Ako je taj forum neki presjek hrvatske gay populacije morat ću ozbiljno preispitati svoje stavove.

----------


## leonisa

nemam zivaca i zeluca sve citati.

danas sam pricala sa svojom sekom o naslovnici (odmah je prepoznala Kaleba i rekla kako je narasao veliki i kako je divan) i pitala je da li je i ta tema usla u ispit informiranosti na faxu i malo po malo smo dosli do toga "gle, i ja sam vidjela poglede oko tebe kad bi dojila, ali to je ok. vrijeme je da se drustvo senzibilizira i osvjesti" uglavnom, dosla sam do zakljucka kako sam valjda ja subjektivna i kako ne vidim te poglede ali to ne znaci da ih nema kao sto sam ja mislila.

----------


## iki

Za gay forum sam  :shock:   :shock:   :shock: ¨!
Trebao bi se netko napisati baš ovu rečenicu na njihov forum:



> Lucija Ellen (napisa): 
> Ocekuju toleranciju a sami ju nisu spremni pruziti. Tuzno


*Luna*- predivni ste i ne uzrujavaj se ni mrvicu!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma, ne uzrujavam se. Ok mi je da ima negativnih komentara, bilo bi čudno da su svi pozitivni, osim toga - svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. Samo me šokiralo što su najružniji komentari upravo oni gay populacije. Nisam to očekivala.

----------


## Ancica

Ne kuzim. Ja sam preletila taj topik na gay.hr i vidim da se negativni komentari vrte od strane svega nekoliko korisnika. Ostali su svi pozitivni. Meni se to cini kao prilicno dobar prosjek.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Tko je pozitivan? Ima jedan jedini koji brani dojenje u javnosti, ostali su ili na temu "meni je to fuj, ali toleriram" ili ekstremno protiv (uz epitete kao što su "žlundrave, obješene sise prošarane žilicama i strijama").

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ja sam samo preletila i naletila na zenu koja "pipanje sa svojom zenom u javnosti" usporedjuje s dojenjem koje smatra "fuj" i "ne zeli ga gledati". Mislim  :shock:

----------


## Ancica

> Tko je pozitivan? Ima jedan jedini koji brani dojenje u javnosti, ostali su ili na temu "meni je to fuj, ali toleriram" ili ekstremno protiv (uz epitete kao što su "žlundrave, obješene sise prošarane žilicama i strijama").


EnRage, Mosquito, rainbow, sophie, Coriolan, Apokatastasis, eleven, Derište, quattro, Caernon, Monolover, its da T, secondborn, Laerem, Maddox, Nikerym, ...

s prve dvije strane. Ne da mi se dalje kopirat...

A negativni komentari - pa nisu nista drugaciji od negativnih komentara koje bi covjek mogao ocekivati od heteroseksualaca.

I neznam sto cudenje netoleranciji dojenju u javnosti samo zato sto je netko gay. I gay populacija je populacija kao drugi ostatak populacije, osim u seksualnoj orijentaciji. Neznam zasto bi njihov presjek po pitanju dojenja u javnosti bio imalo drugaciji od presjeka opce populacije. Zasto bi oni znali ista vise o dojenju od ostatka populacije?

----------


## maria71

ne znaju....

ali jasno i glasno traže toleranciju i osjetljivi su kad ih netko ne tolerira

pa bi prema tome trebali biti empatični prema drugim grupama ljudi koji se bore za svoja prava

----------


## Irchi

> ne znaju....
> 
> ali jasno i glasno traže toleranciju i osjetljivi su kad ih netko ne tolerira
> 
> pa bi prema tome trebali biti empatični prema drugim grupama ljudi koji se bore za svoja prava


Prepisujem.

----------


## Ancica

Pa ne znam bas. Svi mi trazimo jasno i glasno toleranciju po pitanjima koja su nam vazna. Pa svejedno budemo netolerantni prema drugima.

Npr. ima nas koji trazimo toleranciju dojenja u javnosti (i dojenja opcenito) ali pak nismo voljni tolerirati ak se dijete lupi po straznjici. Zasto nas zahtijevanje tolerancije po prvom pitanju nije automatski ostavilo otvorenim toleriranju po drugom pitanju?

----------


## maria71

Mislim da se ne  razumijemo.

Majke žele biti priznate i prepoznate u društvu,gay populacija također...

Mislim da na Rodinom forumu nema negativnih konetara spram gay populacije,odnosno ako ih ima izbrišu se

onaj topic na njihovom forumu,mislim da neće biti izbrisan

----------


## Ancica

Ok. To je njihova politika.

Al svejedno ne vidim zasto ono kaj sam prije rekla ne bi stajalo. I u ovoj kategoriji koju spominjes, kategoriji majki koje zele biti priznate, imamo razlicita misljenja po razlicitim pitanjima, cak i kad se ticu samog majcinstva, a kamoli pitanja koja nisu relevantna za roditeljstvo (kao sto dojenje nije relevantno borbi za prava homoseksualaca). Ne vidim zasto bismo drugo ocekivali od gay populacije.

S tim da ja mislim da ima i na ovom forumu negativnih komentara o homoseksualcima i da se ne brisu po toj definiciji nego po definiciji poticanja na mrznju. Al mozda sam u krivu.

----------


## Irchi

Men zapravo šokiralo koliko je ovo kontraverzna tema (trebalo bi kandidirati Lunu i Kaleba za naslovnicu godine ). Izgleda da previše visim tu na forumu pa imam osjećaj da su mišljenja i stavovi koje ovdje iznosimo jednaki stavovima većine ljudi. A kad ono  :shock:! Nikako da se naviknem da smo mi još uvijek manjina.

I ovdje se puno pisalo o ovoj temi:
http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=145395




> dakle prije par godina smo nas par frendova i frendica išli posjetiti jednu koja je upravo rodila. sjedimo mi tako kod nje i pričamo u dnevnom boravku i ona ni pet ni šest izvadi sisu i ide dojiti dijete. 
> eto, meni je to bilo neumjesno. mogla ga je ići podojiti u sobu pored. po meni dojenje je privatna stvar. a ovo mi je više izgledalo kao razmetanje vlastitim majčinstvom


:shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:  




> danas zenske hodaju polugole po gradu, ispale im guze i cice ... a sada se vodi rasprava dali je pristojno dojiti u javnosti. Koje licemjerje, pa to je strasno.....


 :D   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> kao razmetanje vlastitim majčinstvom


i ima pravo na to!  :Wink:

----------


## bubimira

Bravo cure   :Heart:   :Heart:  

a za komentare ljudi reći ću samo no comment.


a tek za gay .hr šutim ko zalivena, jer moglo bi bit svega!

----------


## mama courage

ah, sad konacno imadoh prilike vidjet tu _dekadentnu_ mater   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

procitah topic na gay forum-u do 5. stranice, koliko ste digli dreku, mislila sam da je bog zna sto   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  ... rasprava kao i svaka druga, glupih komentara ima (primjetih diskutanticu "dolly"), al sto je puno bitnije ima i dobrih postova i jako puno samokriticnosti (frozen). tj. uvijek se vrte nekoliko istih tipova (dolly, sinner, mayday) protiv ostalih, mnogobrojnijih i razboritijih diskutanata. 

mislim da nije fer popljuvati gay.forum zbog nekoliko morona, bitnije je vidjeti koliko ima onih koji im proturjece. frozen, sophie, idiotcide, corben, maddox, secondborn itd tim diskutantima ide jedan   :Heart:  




> tim da ja mislim da ima i na ovom forumu negativnih komentara o homoseksualcima i da se ne brisu po toj definiciji nego po definiciji poticanja na mrznju.


o, da bilo je jako negativnih komentara o homoseksualizmu i nije bilo ugodno citati. no, takve komentare (ako uistinu ne poticu na mrznju) ne treba po difoltu brisati, treba im samo proturjeciti. kao sto su ucinili i gay-ovci na svom threadu.

btw, ja i tamo znam forumasiti, al vi sad pogadjajte pod kojim nickom....   :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

mene su komentari na gay.hr skroz razveselili   :Smile:  jer puno puno su bolji od hrvatskog prosjeka. rekla bi da je to zato jer smo nas dvije sefice od dojenja bile na svim prajdovima ali nije  8) 
komentari par korisnika su bas glupi, ali bozemoj, ima i kod nas takvih.
i na ovom forumu ih je npr prije 4 godine bilo i na ovu temu.   :Grin:

----------


## choko

A sta reci kada meni kaze trudna frendica  sta ja jos dojim  a moj noa ce 8 mj. za  3 dana?
Kaze da sve koje zna da su dojile do 1. mj?! Isto tako kolegica sa posla sva u cudu...kao ti znas sta je dobro za tvoje djete. DA ZnAM i bas to i radim!
Iskreno prije nego sam ostala trudna,rodila ja sam mislia da skoro sve zene doje...ali tek sada vidim da  je to malo porazavajuce.I ja sam dobivala savijete da mi je bolje odmah na zamijenska ,sta dojenje to ti je bezveze :shock: ma ima svega,ocito...ja ocito zivim u svijetu roda nekoj maloj idili...malo me ovo sve   :Mad:  
a sto se tice gay populacije mozda su ljubomorni,mozda misle da se hvalimo ...mislim da njihov problem krece od njihovih  roditelja...pa tako i ovo.mozda za vas govorim gluposti,ali mOZDA je bas to falilo  :Grin: 
dosta ih znam i svi imaju cudne odnose sa roditeljima...mozda generaliziram :/

----------


## Lu

> golim cicama koje poskakuju na vjetru


meni su ovakve stvari toliko dobre da me uopce ne mogu naljutt...svrstavam ih u jedan vid umjetnost   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, vjerojatno nismo čitali isti topic. Ne znam što bih drugo rekla.

----------


## upornamama

*Luna*, ne zamatraj se komentarima, mislim da je u cijeloj prici najvaznije da je tvoje dijete sretno i zdravo. Budi ponosna na sebe!  :Love:

----------


## upornamama

ne zamatraj=ne zamaraj

----------


## Irchi

Pa ne odnosi se ono što ljudi pišu, govore, misle ... na Lunu i Kaleba, Anjicu i Anju već na sve nas koje dojimo djecu i još uz to i na javnim mjestima (shame on us   :Mad:  ). A komentare nisam brojala, već mi se kao i Luni kad čitam (prva stranica je ispunjena koliko toliko fer komentarima, ali ovo dalje je stvarno bljuv) čini da u zbroju ipak nisu niti malo pozitivni ili barem neutralni.

----------


## bauba

Slika je lijepa - pohvale modelima i fotografu ali članak je glupo i amaterski napisan, bez uvrede. 
Smetaju me ti zbrda-zdola-senzacionalističko-negativistički naslovi (Je li dojenje u javnosti pristojno? : pa nije anketa u pitanju)... 
I onda tekst koji ističe negativno - uopće nije naglasak na dojenju već na reakciji okoline koja opet nema veze sa naslovom. 
Trebalo je staviti naslov: Dojenju negativno naklonjena okolina. 
Članak bi bio pun pogodak. Ovako su ga jedva dočekali da se sprdaju.

----------


## ana.m

Meni je vrlo zanimljvio to što neke stavri komentiraju ljudi koji uopće nemaju nikakve veze s onim o čemu pričaju. Tko je od njih dojio ili to planira pa da takve nebuloze piše?

----------


## ivarica

> Meni je vrlo zanimljvio to što neke stavri komentiraju ljudi koji uopće nemaju nikakve veze s onim o čemu pričaju. Tko je od njih dojio ili to planira pa da takve nebuloze piše?


a ti komentiras samo ono sto si iskusila?   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> Ok, vjerojatno nismo čitali isti topic. Ne znam što bih drugo rekla.


luna, u slicnoj situaciji sam bila kad je pred 4 godine objavljena prica o nekoliko produzenih dojenja, jedna je bila o ivarovom koji je tada imao 3 i po godine. bilo je uzasnih postova, znam da sam plakala zbog svakog od njih, ali sad s ovim odmakom, sjecam se samo tog da nam se tad samaritanka prikljucila  :D 
kad na kraju budes zbrajala ova prica moze donijeti samo dobro. i hvala ti sto si sudjelovala u tom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma, komentari na večernjakovom portalu ili na forum.hr-u uopće me nisu uzdrmali, očekivala sam puuuuno gore jer znam kakav je u prosjeku intelektualni kapacitet ljudi koji pišu i komentiraju na takvim mjestima (čast izuzecima, naravno). Ovo s gay forumom me uzdrmalo jer po stilu pisanja zaključujem da se ne radi o priprostim, poluobrazovanim ljudima ili klincima koji sise vide samo kroz seksualnu prizmu. Valjda se nisam unaprijed pripremila da ću baš tamo zateći najgore komentare (onakve gadarije koje je pisao may day nisam našla ni među svim onim komentarima na večernjakovom portalu na koje su se ovdje svi zgražali - ja nisam, čak sam napisala da sam ugodno iznenađena koliko je ljudi tamo za javno dojenje).

Nisam ni na tren zažalila zbog ovog.
Hvala svima na podršci.  :Heart:

----------


## bubimirko

na tom forumu me ništa nemre iznenaditi....uopće se čudim kako vas takvi stavovi iznenađuju od homosexualaca......a zapravo najžalosnije je, gdje vi tj. od koga,  tražite potporu

----------


## bubimira

> (onakve gadarije koje je pisao may day nisam našla ni među svim onim komentarima na večernjakovom portalu na koje su se ovdje svi zgražali - ja nisam, čak sam napisala da sam ugodno iznenađena koliko je ljudi tamo za javno dojenje).


kada bi osobno poznavala osobu koja se krije pod nickom may day, kao što ju ja poznajem, vjeruj mi lunice ne bi ni okom trepnula na njegove komentare, nego bi onako u svom revijalnom stilu mahnula rukom po ramenu i rekla: skini mi se.

ne brigaj draga, vjeruj mi!    :Love:

----------


## Lora163

Bravo Luna i Kaleb   :Heart:  
I ja imam frendicu ( naša ira.iray ) koja doji svoju Lanu - koja ima  2 godine.
Često smo po vani na kavicama i one to naravno obavljaju po potrebi gdje stignu. Stvarno ima svakavih glupih komentara a da ne govorim o "onim pogledima" .... ma ko ih sve ... da ne velim kaj... Svi oni ko da su odrasli na serumima koji pospješuju glupoću   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Ok, vjerojatno nismo čitali isti topic. Ne znam što bih drugo rekla.


mozda na to gledas previse subjektivno  :Wink:  mislim, potpuno mi je jasno da se tebi taj topic cini pesimisticnijim nego sto mozda uistinu je. nevermind, kao sto ivarica rece... moze donijeti samo dobro, a sad kad smo opet opposite mozda se i vrijeme proljepsa   :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

Da, i ja sam htjela zahvaliti Luna na ovome.
Puno ljudi iz moje okoline me uputilo na clanak, dosta je zapazen.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> sad kad smo opet opposite mozda se i vrijeme proljepsa


Nadam se, treba mi lijepo vrijeme za subotu da mališa ima rođendan u prirodi.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ljubomorna sam sto imate di. nama se nudi samobundek, jarun etc.
ali 23. i 24. 3. prosle godine zasjalo je jaaaako sunce, ne sumnjam da i ove godine nece grijai  :Love:  

ne uzimaj komentare k srcu, lijepo ti bubimira veli. imas zdravu pamet, mozes procijeniti na osnovu komentara o kakvoj se osobi radi i jel je vrijedna spomena.

Luna   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je vrlo zanimljvio to što neke stavri komentiraju ljudi koji uopće nemaju nikakve veze s onim o čemu pričaju. Tko je od njih dojio ili to planira pa da takve nebuloze piše?
> 
> 
> a ti komentiras samo ono sto si iskusila?


  :Razz:  . Trudim se.

----------


## ivarica

ali tema jest dojenje u javnosti, koga ces onda pitati za misljenje ako ne javnost. to su iskusili.

----------


## Riana

slažem se, ali na taj način komentriati hranjenje djeteta....
ja se ne slažem i imam blago rečeno averziju prema homosexualnosti (ne prema osobama- da se razumijemo), ali nikad ne koristim izraze i rječnik koji je tamo zabilježen i povezan sa dojenjem.  :/ 
meni je to pitanje čiste kulture i odgoja.

ponovno cure i Kaleb   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Meni je koma to kaj pisu ljudi zeljni prihvacanja, ljudi koji se bore za svoja prava i koji ocekuju bezuvjetnu podrsku. Jednostavno ne nalazim opravdanja za to sto su neki od njih pisali.   :/

----------


## Joe

Koliko ja poznam gay populaciju, često imaju problema jer se moraju skrivati i prikrivati da ih neki idiot ne bi namlatio, a ipak im se to stalno događa. Zato im valjda taj forum služi za izbacivanje svega što inače moraju prešućivati, pa onda malo i pretjeraju. 


Inače i moj dojam je u pravilu pozitivan. Lijepo mi je kad kažu:



> Sinner: 1. Smatram da nije nuzno dojiti u tramvaju, na cesti, u kafichu dok pijesh kavu, u avionu dok letish 25 minuta.
> 
> A ja mislim da nema potrebe da se žena izdojava ili odgađa dojenje tih osjetljivih bića ako to može napravit baš onda kad mu je i potrebno.
> 
> 2. Smatram tako jer je jasno vidljivo da su to radnje koje ne traju toliko dugo da se dojenje ne bi moglo obaviti prije ili poslje tih radnji.
> 
> Mala djeca se hrane 7 puta na dan što znači u prosjeku svako 3 sata. 
> Odgađanje od pola sata je itekako stresno, no i da ga nema ne uspijevam vidit razlog zašto je tebi toliko teško skrenut pogled.
> 
> ...


Idiota ima svugdje. Valjda iz razloga koji sam gore navela gay forum nema baš neku žestoku cenzuru.

Meni je super što se na ovom forumu pazi što se piše, inače često diskusije (na drugim forumima)nakon prve stranice prijeđu u bljuvotinu. Hvala, anchie!  :Heart:  

I Luna, super za akciju, super ste ispali na fotkama, ignoriraj komentare!   :Heart:  

e jesam zbrkala post  :Laughing:

----------


## alexxx

luna, preslatki ste  :Kiss: 

al trebala si ga ipak pokrit po glavi. mislim, sebi staviš gazu na glavu dok jedeš, po restoranima svi jedu s gazom na glavi, u pizzacutovima svi jedu s gazom na glavi, u kafićima svi piju kavu s gazom na glavi, da prostiš al koji je faktor taj tvoj da jede bez gaze na glavi. neprilično, odista..   :Razz:  

kad netko ždere burek onako da mu se krajnici vide, i onda još baci papir na cestu, to je okej, al kad žena nahrani bebu, onda je bestidnica. mah, previše nam debila udiše ovaj drgaocjeni zrak. :D

----------


## mikka

Luna, nisam te prije vidla na fotkama pa sam se usokirala kad sam skuzila da te poznam  :Smile:  . necu reci bravo za dojenje u javnosti jer je to toliko normalna stvar da se nema sta cestitati (ko da ti kazem bravo sto si prehodala od tkalce do trga), ali da ste slatki, nema sta..  :Heart:  
sto se komentara tice, ne berem brigu, jedna od odlika u hrvata je ta da se vole praviti pametni i bezgresni i prvi bacati kamen. pogotovo anonimno, na webu. dusu dalo! 
osobno se ne smatram pozvanom da ikome dijelim moral i pravila ponasanja. ako nekom smeta sto dojim u javnosti neka ne gleda, meni ako smeta sto netko pljuje po cesti ili statijaznamsta necu ni ja gledati. da ja nekom kenjam ili da slusam neciju kenju.. pa di bi dosla, kraj ovoliko ljudi na svijetu!

----------


## retha

Luna,nikako ne shvacati odvratne komentare (bilo koje populacije) preosobno!
Cekaj..gay populacija na svom forumu ispise koliko 7,8 stranica na temu dojenje u javnosti,ma ima da budes ponosna i ti i Anjica!   :Love:

----------


## makka

Evo čitam sve i još mi nije jasno što to zapravo ljudima smeta  :? 
Dijete koje jede ili mamina sisa??

Trebalo bi ponoviti ovu "anketu" u ljeto, na +30, pa uz mamu dojilicu staviti i jednu tetu sa četvorkom u topiću nategnutom do ruba areole, koliko se vidi i kad beba/dijete doji, pa da vidimo što im to točno smeta. Ili su obje besramnice   :Grin:  

btw, ja dojim 2,5 godišnjaka, nisam imala ružnih komentara, osim klasičnog "šta on još sisa?? :shock: "

----------


## iki

> Luna,nikako ne shvacati odvratne komentare (bilo koje populacije) preosobno!
> Cekaj..gay populacija na svom forumu ispise koliko 7,8 stranica na temu dojenje u javnosti,ma ima da budes ponosna i ti i Anjica!


Ma tako je!!!
Opet Luni i Kalebu milijun pusica!   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

a evo još  komentara

----------


## leonisa

:Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

jo baš ste slatki   :Heart:

----------

